# TUG Advice article update on timesharing and taxes



## T_R_Oglodyte (Apr 15, 2006)

Dave McClintock has updated and expanded his excellent article on Timeshare and Taxes for the advice pages.  

Check it out: Income Taxes and Timeshares


----------

